

Building a Slimmer jQuery - dmethvin
http://blog.jquery.com/2011/11/08/building-a-slimmer-jquery/

======
kayluhb
I'm pretty excited they'll be turning their efforts in this direction. I
remember one of the original reasons I dropped prototype/scriptaculous was
because of the file size difference, so hopefully this will continue to keep
it a lean, mean JavaScript machine.

